# punch force measuring tool



## MattM

hi i was just wondering if there some kind of equipment that would measure 

the strength of my punches


please if u know of any that are actually affordable that would be great


----------



## arnisador

They're been doing a lot of this on Sport Science on ESPN, but that's in a professional lab. Last time they did low punches, head butts, various types of sticks to the head...


----------



## That One Guy

heavybag is all you need, the heavier the better.


----------



## newGuy12

That One Guy said:


> heavybag is all you need, the heavier the better.



Right.

Also, if you are interested, there is some gadgets, though I have never tried them:






http://www.taekwondo-metalac.hr/index.php?id=34


----------



## pstarr

The problem with most of these devices is they measure external force only and not shock...like ballistic gelatin measures for bullets.  So what APPEARS to be a very strong blow (as measured by one of these gadgets) may, in fact, not be very damaging as compared to a blow that doesn't necessarily register as generating much outer force but can cause terrible internal damage-


----------



## CuongNhuka

pstarr said:


> So what APPEARS to be a very strong blow (as measured by one of these gadgets) may, in fact, not be very damaging as compared to a blow that doesn't necessarily register as generating much outer force but can cause terrible internal damage-


 
And theres the rub. I'm sure that someone out there (probably in China) has come up with the same problem, and is working on a way to measure the internal damage. Until then, I geuss your S.O.L.

However, there is a very easy and (relitivly) cheap way to test your power. If you have a heavy bag, go out and buy a board holder, put in a single pine board (pondarosa is my favorite), and try to break it. If you do, put in two. If you break that, go for three. Three pine boards is about equal to human ribs when all is said and done, so it can be a good test. 

Just keep in mind, breaking boards (or whacking a force gage) is NOT like a real fight. Just becuase you can generate 1,600 PSI on a force gage doesn't mean you'll be able to pull off nearly that same amount in a fight. Against something meant to measure force you'll probably be useing perfect technique, and in a real fight you wont be able. So, go for it, just don't think that is a perfect measure.


----------



## redfang

School I trained at in Cleveland, the head instructor had acquired a pad, basically just a standard, hand held pad, that would register psi of blows. Don't know where he got it or who made it, but they are out there. Can't testify as to how well it worked either. (I know that there were times that I hit it hard with a penetrating blow and it did not register as high as when I hit it less had with a snapping blow.)


----------



## TheOriginalName

pstarr said:


> The problem with most of these devices is they measure external force only and not shock...like ballistic gelatin measures for bullets. So what APPEARS to be a very strong blow (as measured by one of these gadgets) may, in fact, not be very damaging as compared to a blow that doesn't necessarily register as generating much outer force but can cause terrible internal damage-


 
This statement is technically incorrent. 
When considering impact analysis the force of a strike is determined as the Momentum of the stike divided by the time over which the strike occurs. 

This is why cars have crumple zones - as these zones crush they increase the time of the impact and thus decrease the force of the impact. 
So a punch-force measurement will be the actual force impacted to the recipient. 

These concepts can be a little tricky to get your head around....but it all comes down to the time your punch takes to impart it's energy into the target. The faster you can do this the greater the force of your punch.


----------



## seninoniwashi

newGuy12 said:


> Right.
> 
> Also, if you are interested, there is some gadgets, though I have never tried them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.taekwondo-metalac.hr/index.php?id=34


 
Has anybody out there tried using this SafeTT device? Looks interesting


----------



## newGuy12

TheOriginalName said:


> This statement is technically incorrent.
> When considering impact analysis the force of a strike is determined as the Momentum of the stike divided by the time over which the strike occurs.


 


TheOriginalName said:


> These concepts can be a little tricky to get your head around....but it all comes down to the time your punch takes to impart it's energy into the target. The faster you can do this the greater the force of your punch.



If anyone is interested in a look at these ideas using the equations, it is referred to as the *impulse* of a force.  The following link explains it:

http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/hbase/impulse.html


----------



## MattM

i have a punching bag, a punching body and a speed ball

but the reason i wanted a tool to measure punch strength is that ive heard

you punch harder if your not tensed up

so i wanted to practice throwing different kinds of punches to see whats the strongest for me

:/ 

ill figure something out i guess


----------



## DavidCC

This is exactly what you need:






http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000NW6842?ie=UTF8&tag=kunfubooonl-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B000NW6842


----------



## arnisador

Hmmm, I think the link was broken:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...9&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B000NW6842[/URL]

That's very interesting, and reasonably priced. I wonder how well it works? If it's even consistent that'd be useful, even if it weren't especially accurate.

Interesting...could be an Xmas gift! Any reviews?


----------



## opliko

Hi, I was wondering what that amazon item is?  The link is broken and I was interested in something like that.


----------



## Twin Fist

yep, it's called "the other guy's jaw" works great!



MattM said:


> hi i was just wondering if there some kind of equipment that would measure
> 
> the strength of my punches
> 
> 
> please if u know of any that are actually affordable that would be great


----------



## geezer

Twin Fist said:


> yep, it's called "the other guy's jaw" works great!


 
 I absolutely agree. Or, more practically, an experienced instructor with a couple of focus mitts or a kicking shield. A good instructor/coach/trainer can tell you so much more than any gizmo!


----------



## DavidCC

It's the Herman Digital Interactive Training partner
http://www.goherman.com/martialarts.aspx

It's neat toy, has its limitations but can be fun and useful if you use it right.


----------



## Carol

Pick up some sheets of styrofoam or acoustical tile and punch them.  You'll be able to see for yourself how you are punching and how deep you can go.  You can even keep a "record" of your punches (save a sheet you punched and try the same experiment 3-6 months later to see how you are improving.)


----------



## sgtmac_46

pstarr said:


> The problem with most of these devices is they measure external force only and not shock...like ballistic gelatin measures for bullets.  So what APPEARS to be a very strong blow (as measured by one of these gadgets) may, in fact, not be very damaging as compared to a blow that doesn't necessarily register as generating much outer force but can cause terrible internal damage-


 So it won't measure my _Five_ Point _Palm Exploding Heart_ Technique?


----------



## Carol

sgtmac_46 said:


> So it won't measure my _Five_ Point _Palm Exploding Heart_ Technique?



Only if your chi is really really strong


----------



## sgtmac_46

Carol Kaur said:


> Only if your chi is really really strong



I don't know about that....but I DID sleep at a Holiday Inn Express!


----------



## karate

The so-called punch force is mathematically proportional to the weight (mass) and square of speed (velocity) of the punching "tool" (Energy = m*(v*v)/2).  This explains the importance and priority of the punch speed development.
I found very simple software the punch speed meter.
It's very simple in use Windows application and can both quickly and precisely measure the speed  of the fist. http://knockouter.com
To use it you need in PC (or notebook), cheap microphone, any computer speaker (I tested it with build into my notebook, it works Ok).


----------



## MA-Caver

Wii made something similar... I'll have to find it and post it.


----------



## sgtmac_46

karate said:


> The so-called punch force is mathematically proportional to the weight (mass) and square of speed (velocity) of the punching "tool" (Energy = m*(v*v)/2). This explains the importance and priority of the punch speed development.
> I found very simple software the punch speed meter.
> It's very simple in use Windows application and can both quickly and precisely measure the speed  of the fist. http://knockouter.com
> To use it you need in PC (or notebook), cheap microphone, any computer speaker (I tested it with build into my notebook, it works Ok).



I can see some use for that, but the actual power generated on a static non-moving target is only part of the equation.  Accuracy and timing are two other huge parts of the equation.


----------

